
Unintended behaviors in AI systems - rahuldottech
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRPiprOaC3HsCf5Tuum8bRfzYUiKLRqJmbOoC-32JorNdfyTiRRsR7Ea5eWtvsWzuxo8bjOxCG84dAg/pubhtml
======
srikanthsrnvs
The reinforcement learning ones are SO common. When I worked on autonomous
tech a while ago, I remember constantly trying to tweak my reward function
because of the agent learning that avoiding obstacles was a high enough reward
in itself, so it just learned to go in circles constantly

